# NICE!



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

30 Pointer in Wisconsin!

http://www.chippewa.com/articles/2009/09/22/news/doc4ab97bd975864395546464.txt


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

Da Turdy pointer is dead, Bananas at large are going to have to make a new song


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

they had a whole cd out in the early ninties. I remember the cover was blaze orange


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah we put the tapes in during deer camp along with Da Yoopers, classic deer camp songs


----------

